# ACPI-Hotkeys reagieren nur teilweise

## doedel

Ich installiere gerade Gentoo auf meinem zweiten Notebook, einem ASUS X50SL.

Nur geht weder Mute, VolUp, VolDown (FN+F10, FN+F12, FN+F11), obwohl acpi_listen diese anzeigt.

acpi_listen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mute hotkey ATKD 00000032 0000001a
> 
> down hotkey ATKD 00000031 00000037
> ...

 

Die acpid-Scripts:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> prolllappi ~ # ls /etc/acpi/events/ -al
> 
> total 44
> ...

 

Der Firefox geht (ff-key), thunderbird-key geht auch. bei music-key geht Audacious auf. Screenshot-key ist nicht in verwendung und runninman auch nicht (die Taste mit einem rennenden Männchen neben der Powertaste oben in der Leiste.)

Hier die Dateien:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default
> 
> event=.*
> ...

 

Die config-Dateien haben auf dem selben Laptop haargenauso wie sie sollten auf einem Debian Lenny funktioniert.

Ich habe bisher leider nichts mehr dazu herausfinden können und hoffe ihr wisst Rat...

----------

## Finswimmer

su - bazi -c 'DISPLAY=:0 dcop kmix Mixer0 toggleMute 0'

Du bist dir sicher, dass diesere Befehl funktioniort?

Evtl testest du es mit einem anderen Befehl: echo "mute geht" > /tmp/test

zum Beispiel

Tobi

----------

## doedel

Umpf, daran lag's, hätte das aber nicht gedacht. Auf dem Debian-System geht das ja einwandfrei...

Vielen Dank!

----------

